# [nsfw] Your preference:



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

vote and discuss! is there a reason you prefer one over the other?

ok, i should have specified when i made the thread that i was asking in terms of adult art. i can't edit the thread title to add a [NSFW] or anything, but god knows why you would come to this site when you're supposed to be at work o__O sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## Grimfang (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

wow.. powder keg right here :/

Human.


----------



## Greyscale (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

...

I'm not sure if I even want to vote... allthough this does give me an idea for a new topic...


----------



## AlexInsane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

I prefer a human looking penis, sometimes with a knot and sheath.

Then again, I'll suck any kind of cock, provided it won't give me AIDS or cause me to choke to death on it.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Greyscale said:


> ...
> 
> I'm not sure if I even want to vote... allthough this does give me an idea for a new topic...



XD i've just seen a lot of diversity as far as the porn goes (and porn is not hard to find on FA..) and i'm curious what the attraction is to each


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



AlexInsane said:


> I prefer a human looking penis, sometimes with a knot and sheath.
> 
> Then again, I'll suck any kind of cock, provided it won't give me AIDS or cause me to choke to death on it.



i've noticed some that look primarily like dog cocks, but have a head like a human's. similar to that?


----------



## Grimfang (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

I think it should've been worded differently if you were referring to porn.

In my furry porn, I do like knots. But I can't say I enjoy animal penises.


----------



## Greyscale (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Day of Wind said:


> XD i've just seen a lot of diversity as far as the porn goes (and porn is not hard to find on FA..) and i'm curious what the attraction is to each



Well...

Gay Human porn doesn't really arouse me like Furry porn does. I'm not really sure why, but gay human porn doesn't do it for me. I think its the perceved innocence and cuteness of Furries that does it for me...

Did I really just say that...


----------



## AlexInsane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Grimfang said:


> I think it should've been worded differently if you were referring to porn.
> 
> In my furry porn, I do like knots. But I can't say I enjoy animal penises.



For all intents and purposes, all furries find something sexually stimulating about animals, otherwise we wouldn't masturbate to furry shit, we would just masturbate to human porn.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Greyscale said:


> Well...
> 
> Gay Human porn doesn't really arouse me like Furry porn does. I'm not really sure why, but gay human porn doesn't do it for me. I think its the perceved innocence and cuteness of Furries that does it for me...
> 
> Did I really just say that...



^__^no i completely agree! human porn does nothing for me, because i know it's all fake. movie sex scenes turn me on more than porn does, because it seems more real.. i guess in porn art and furry porn, the characters don't have any 'hidden agendas'... 



AlexInsane said:


> For all intents and purposes, all furries find something sexually stimulating about animals, otherwise we wouldn't masturbate to furry shit, we would just masturbate to human porn.



i think maybe it's because animals are so hedonistic, that primal sex urge, and doing things just for pleasure


----------



## Snickers (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

I love both animal cock and human cock, but i prefer hybrids as it makes it more exotic.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Snickers said:


> I love both animal cock and human cock, but i prefer hybrids as it makes it more exotic.



i think what i like is that animals have such a wide variety of shapes! dolphins have a cone shaped one, pigs are curly, some have knots, some are thick, some are wide...


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

I only like human penises ever. Either give me human penis or give me a vagina. Actually, just give me a vagina, cunt boys are awesome.

And also cloacae. MM I LOVE ME SOME CLOACAE.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> I only like human penises ever. Either give me human penis or give me a vagina. Actually, just give me a vagina, cunt boys are awesome.
> 
> And also cloacae. MM I LOVE ME SOME CLOACAE.



this is pretty offtopic, but are cuntboys and dickgirls both considered herm, or are they different in some way?


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Day of Wind said:


> this is pretty offtopic, but are cuntboys and dickgirls both considered herm, or are they different in some way?



I believe that they are both considered to be hermaphroditic as they posses both male and female qualities.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> I only like human penises ever. Either give me human penis or give me a vagina. Actually, just give me a vagina, cunt boys are awesome.
> 
> And also cloacae. MM I LOVE ME SOME CLOACAE.



Oh you.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> I believe that they are both considered to be hermaphroditic as they posses both male and female qualities.



lol that was kind of a dumb question wasnt it XD now that i think about it


----------



## AlexInsane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Herms are gross because they have male and female parts of their brains. That means that while they do the dishes with one hand, they scratch their ass with the other and drink beer while painting their nails.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> I only like human penises ever. Either give me human penis or give me a vagina. Actually, just give me a vagina, cunt boys are awesome.
> 
> And also cloacae. MM I LOVE ME SOME CLOACAE.



Oh, you.


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



TopazThunder said:


> Oh you.



Oh, hi. <3



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Oh, you.



What are you saying that for, exactly? :|


----------



## Day of Wind (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



AlexInsane said:


> Herms are gross because they have male and female parts of their brains. That means that while they do the dishes with one hand, they scratch their ass with the other and drink beer while painting their nails.



o___O i don't think things would be in such an extreme


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> And also cloacae. MM I LOVE ME SOME CLOACAE.



<3


----------



## Arc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> I only like human penises ever. Either give me human penis or give me a vagina. Actually, just give me a vagina, cunt boys are awesome.



Cunt boys?
Sounds good...you know, I am kinda bisexual, so I like males too, but I prefer cuties like this one:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1018179/
Also:
vagina > penis
So cunt boys must be awesome!


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Grimfang said:


> In my furry porn, I do like knots. But I can't say I enjoy animal penises.



This.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



> In my furry porn, I do like knots. But I can't say I enjoy animal penises.





Wolf Spit said:


> This.



_fascinating_


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Depends on the animal really.


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Depends on the animal really.



What he said, plus there's no option on the poll for a blend or hybrid. Abstain.


----------



## Strick-Nine (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Human please, I never liked the appearance of animal penises on my characters or any qualities of them (Knots, sheathes, etc.), it just never looked right to me.

Then again I'm one of those freaks who's turned on by Nazi manbear clowns in leather and fire, so y'ar.


----------



## lobosabio (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

*raises hand*

Er...what if I'm not into penises?


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



lobosabio said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Er...what if I'm not into penises?



You're a furry. If you aren't into penises now, you will be shortly.


----------



## Greyscale (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



David M. Awesome said:


> You're a furry. If you aren't into penises now, you will be shortly.



Too true...


----------



## chamo (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

I think i'll go for human


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Humanoid head with a sheath...
Why are we talking about this?! XD


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



greg-the-fox said:


> Humanoid head with a sheath...
> Why are we talking about this?! XD



Because furries are obsessed with dicks.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



greg-the-fox said:


> Humanoid head with a sheath...
> Why are we talking about this?! XD



This should be a no-brainer in a furry forum lol


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Humanoid wang.  Though if the animal-type wang looks appropriate on the creature it's attached to, I don't particularly mind.  Only HUMANOID female bits allowed, tyvm.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



TopazThunder said:


> This should be a no-brainer in a furry forum lol



But this forum is pretty conservative for a furry forum when it comes to sexual discussion...
(go to one of the adult ones and see the difference)


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



greg-the-fox said:


> But this forum is pretty conservative for a furry forum when it comes to sexual discussion...
> (go to one of the adult ones and see the difference)



FCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



lobosabio said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Er...what if I'm not into penises?



In Russia, penis is into you.

Sorry, I had to do that. Shot into open goal and such.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

What do you mean by preference?  I prefer to draw animal-like penises in drawings if that's what you mean.


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

This is why there are furry haters.


----------



## Grimfang (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> This is why there are furry haters.



Dude. You can't post in here and not vote. So, tell us, which penis is the cock of your dreams?


----------



## Day of Wind (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> This is why there are furry haters.



LOL! who knew it was me


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Grimfang said:


> Dude. You can't post in here and not vote. So, tell us, which penis is the cock of your dreams?



oh lawd i can't wait for rilvor's reply XD


----------



## Tycho (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Y'know, Rilvor, while you're kinda right about how constant cock-talk offends those outside the fandom... it's being talked about on a furry forum.  Not like we're spamming up some other goddamn forum with "which pen0r do u like better" threads.  (Are we?)

Also, are thread tags becoming the next "hur hur I made a funny" childish comic foil?


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Y'know, Rilvor, while you're kinda right about how constant cock-talk offends those outside the fandom... it's being talked about on a furry forum.  Not like we're spamming up some other goddamn forum with "which pen0r do u like better" threads.  (Are we?)
> 
> Also, are thread tags becoming the next "hur hur I made a funny" childish comic foil?



So I guess we're all just pretending the non-furs on this site don't exist eh? If you're an artist and you happen to come here, oh well too fucking bad right?


----------



## Tycho (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> So I guess we're all just pretending the non-furs on this site don't exist eh? If you're an artist and you happen to come here, oh well too fucking bad right?



If you're an artist and you come here and you see a penis thread and you go OH GOD THIS IS HORRIBLE you're probably in the wrong forum and the wrong fandom.  Think about it.  The fact that sexuality is an absurdly large part of the fandom is unfortunate IMO, but it's there.  Anyone who knows ANYTHING about the fandom knows that we're too damn horny for our own good.  Anyone who knows ANYTHING about the fandom knows that there are mature people that don't have their hands down their pants 75% of the time within the fandom.  If they want clean, nobody will make them click on threads, open picture links etc.  In a few years, hopefully the fandom will grow up a bit and turn down the sex some.  In the meantime, stop giving a shit.  I barely give a rat's ass as it is.

Also: How many sexually-charged topics are visible in Off-Topic right now? I see 3, maybe 4 if you include that damn brownsquirrel thread.  Out of how many total?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> So I guess we're all just pretending the non-furs on this site don't exist eh? If you're an artist and you happen to come here, oh well too fucking bad right?



Um... artists draw nude subjects.


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If you're an artist and you come here and you see a penis thread and you go OH GOD THIS IS HORRIBLE you're probably in the wrong forum and the wrong fandom.  Think about it.  The fact that sexuality is an absurdly large part of the fandom is unfortunate IMO, but it's there.  Anyone who knows ANYTHING about the fandom knows that we're too damn horny for our own good.  Anyone who knows ANYTHING about the fandom knows that there are mature people that don't have their hands down their pants 75% of the time within the fandom.  If they want clean, nobody will make them click on threads, open picture links etc.  In a few years, hopefully the fandom will grow up a bit and turn down the sex some.  In the meantime, stop giving a shit.  I barely give a rat's ass as it is.



My point stands. New person to the site joins, not a furry, just an artist willing to give this fandom a chance. It's smart to avoid the clusterfuck that is The Den, so Off-Topic seems safe enough. "Your preference:"? Honest enough thread title. So you click and then you-WHY GOD WHY.

Stuff like this at the very least should be in the proper forum, as some like myself AVOID The Den because of threads like this.

Also; Trust me I hate all 3-4 of them equally. This one happened to draw my ire for a VERY undescriptive thread title.

I'D RATHER NOT KNOW YOU LIKE ANIMAL PENIS, THANKS


----------



## Tycho (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> This one happened to draw my ire for a VERY undescriptive thread title.


That I will agree with you on, the thread title is not descriptive enough in advance.  That seems to be a common failing amongst thread names, one that should be remedied and will as soon as the mods decide there's been enough of this type of shit.  I hope. 




			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'D RATHER NOT KNOW *BE REMINDED THAT* YOU LIKE ANIMAL PENIS, THANKS



Fixed, amirite?


----------



## Dave Tianlong (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

...well, I guess all I can say is human, since dragon cawks don't really exist. Plus, the always look different depending on who draws the dragon.

And all other kind of animal cocks makes me want to barf. A lot. 'cause I'm weird like that.


----------



## Grimfang (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

Rilvor's right in that this thread's title is waaaay to nondescript for its subject. This should definitely have "NSFW" in the title.

But, this is furaffinity.net. Why would a non-furry join up and expect it to be non-furry?


----------



## Day of Wind (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> My point stands. New person to the site joins, not a furry, just an artist willing to give this fandom a chance. It's smart to avoid the clusterfuck that is The Den, so Off-Topic seems safe enough. "Your preference:"? Honest enough thread title. So you click and then you-WHY GOD WHY.
> 
> Stuff like this at the very least should be in the proper forum, as some like myself AVOID The Den because of threads like this.
> 
> ...



well the reason i made the thread is because i'm interested in drawing more adult art and doing adult commissions, and i was curious what more people preferred. i guess i should edit the first post? there's enough adult art on the front page of FA every second to make baby jesus cry, so i didn't think much of the question.


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Day of Wind said:


> well the reason i made the thread is because i'm interested in drawing more adult art and doing adult commissions, and i was curious what more people preferred. i guess i should edit the first post? there's enough adult art on the front page of FA every second to make baby jesus cry, so i didn't think much of the question.



Probably should. Hell, if it had been a proper title I wouldn't have came here at all >_< Now I wish I could find everyone that voted for "animal penis" and beat them with bricks. >_<


----------



## Day of Wind (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Grimfang said:


> Rilvor's right in that this thread's title is waaaay to nondescript for its subject. This should definitely have "NSFW" in the title.
> 
> But, this is furaffinity.net. Why would a non-furry join up and expect it to be non-furry?



is there a mod i can PM to add a NSFW? i hate not being able to change thread titles


----------



## Rilvor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Day of Wind said:


> is there a mod i can PM to add a NSFW? i hate not being able to change thread titles



look for anyone with a light blue or dark blue name on the Who's Online list down at the bottom of the main page. Green named users might be able to do it too. I know mods and admins can.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> look for anyone with a light blue or dark blue name on the Who's Online list down at the bottom of the main page. Green named users might be able to do it too. I know mods and admins can.



done and done


----------



## Grimfang (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

So back to animal cawks.

Somehow, anything beyond adding a knot, to me, looks to odd or foreign for me to sexually comprehend. Equine cocks.. now there's something I just can't grasp. I guess I'm a close-minded furry.

((hehe.. he said "grasp"))


----------



## Bambi (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

I'm a little undecided on the issue of a sexual reform for our fandom, and that's just because I don't think it's nessecary to, "kow tow" our artwork, literature, and sociology for the sake of a non-fur or it's genre. I mean, does a Dungeons and Dragons Gamer surrender his or her own identity for the sake of someone elses idea on what the individual should do with his or her own time?

I respect the fandom enough to show due sexual restraint when it's called for: I know my sexual boundaries and respect the boundaries of others. I don't walk into conventions naked and when in public I act like any other normal, responsible human being: Because that's just what I'am. However, if it's "fun/sex" to be had, drawn or talked about -- then, I'm extremely comfortable with that :3

And while this might bring up an important debate about various topics concerning the philosphy of our artwork or otherwise, I feel that skimming on such issues would be unnessecary at this point.

What did I vote? Well, I wanted to vote both. Instead, I chose animal penis's because they're pretty diverse, fun to text-fuck with, and make for great artwork. I don't want to become the forum retard for expressing too much of my own opinion unless it's requested of me and I feel the risk is worth it. Otherwise, I feel AlexInsane had the best thought concerning our issue.



> AlexInsane
> 
> For all intents and purposes, all furries find something sexually stimulating about animals, otherwise we wouldn't masturbate to furry shit, we would just masturbate to human porn.



Besides, I believe the Philopshy of Apple Jacks Cereal applies to our fandom.

_"Furries - We eat what we like"_     /light hearted humour


----------



## Erro (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*

oh wow if I was sitting in a chair when I clicked on this thread I sooooo would have fallen out of it.
Anywho....
for the sake of voting, I went for the more anatomically correct for species, though I entertain that I am openminded enough to not really care either way.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> This is why there are furry haters.



Furry haters are whiny.


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Furry haters are whiny.


And annoying.


----------



## Rayne (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



FrankTheWuffdrafox said:


> And annoying.



Just like most furries.


----------



## Aden (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rayne said:


> Just like most furries.



And the verdict is...other people are annoying! What a revelation!


----------



## Rayne (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Aden said:


> And the verdict is...other people are annoying! What a revelation!



You spoiled my fun.


----------



## ExTo (May 22, 2008)

"Hell is others" much? 

Humanoid here.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rilvor said:


> Probably should. Hell, if it had been a proper title I wouldn't have came here at all >_< Now I wish I could find everyone that voted for "animal penis" and beat them with bricks. >_<



Here.


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Rayne said:


> Just like most furries.


Oh you


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Aden said:


> And the verdict is...other people are annoying! What a revelation!



Man are we an annoying species.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 22, 2008)

Don't get me started on knots and furry porn.  Well too late.  Let me just say if you like the way knots look, whatever, but 90% of this fandom doesn't even know how knots actually work.


----------



## Jelly (May 22, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Don't get me started on knots and furry porn.  Well too late.  Let me just say if you like the way knots look, whatever, but 90% of this fandom doesn't even know how knots actually work.



I love this statement. It unnerves me and leads me to believe there's some arcane secret behind dog dicks.

Its doubly awesome because its the first time I'm actually not interested in finding out anything about it. I'm pretty grossed out? It makes me feel...kind of normal?


----------



## Armaetus (May 22, 2008)

Humanoid, obviously. Animal cocks, especially equines, creep me out.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 22, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> I love this statement. It unnerves me and leads me to believe there's some arcane secret behind dog dicks.
> 
> Its doubly awesome because its the first time I'm actually not interested in finding out anything about it. I'm pretty grossed out? It makes me feel...kind of normal?


Dogs mate very sadistically actually.  There is an "arcane secret" no one really knows about, except vets and dog breeders of course.


----------



## Jack (May 22, 2008)

is this thread a drawing preference or a sexual preference thread? because I only have a drawing preference I don't like Wangs but I can draw yiff. but art wise animal seems more suiting for anthro.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 22, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Dogs mate very sadistically actually.  There is an "arcane secret" no one really knows about, except vets and dog breeders of course.



isnt it just something for keeping the spunk juice in, so there's a better chance of pregnancy?


----------



## ExTo (May 23, 2008)

I suddenly feel cleaner, for I don't know what a knot is at all and have never seen a horse cock. Wootsies!


----------



## Os (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Greyscale said:


> Well...
> 
> Gay Human porn doesn't really arouse me like Furry porn does. I'm not really sure why, but gay human porn doesn't do it for me. I think its the perceved innocence and cuteness of Furries that does it for me...
> 
> Did I really just say that...



dude. finally! somebody said it for me. 

I mean... you perv.


----------



## Erro (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Os said:


> dude. finally! somebody said it for me.
> 
> I mean... you perv.



*gigglesnorts* I almost have to say ditto, I tend to go for fuzzy pr0nz first


----------



## Greyscale (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Your preference:*



Erro said:


> *gigglesnorts* I almost have to say ditto, I tend to go for fuzzy pr0nz first





Os said:


> dude. finally! somebody said it for me.
> 
> I mean... you perv.



Heh...

Its not that I don't enjoy traditional porn, but the lack of emotion in most of it makes it uninteresting. Without emotion, porn is just looking at a naked form trying to be seductive.

I just realized still I haven't answered the topic at hand... However, since people are animals then either answer could be technically correct depending on how you look at it. Think that one over...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 23, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Don't get me started on knots and furry porn.  Well too late.  Let me just say if you like the way knots look, whatever, but 90% of this fandom doesn't even know how knots actually work.



I think the majority doesn't care, as long as it looks nice.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 23, 2008)

Day of Wind said:


> isnt it just something for keeping the spunk juice in, so there's a better chance of pregnancy?


Not exactly, although that is what it does.  It causes the female to actually be trapped, unable to pull away.  It also keeps other males out.  It's kind of like the perfect rape penis. And for a male to ejaculate, the knot has to be pulled on, hard.  So basically for a male to get the fun out of it, he has to try to pull that knot out of the female, which can often cause the female a lot of pain if she isn't the same size or a little bigger than the male. 

Which makes the idea of anal sex with a knot pure asinine.  Female dogs keep the knot in with the pelvis bone; a knot pulling out would be like shitting a tennis ball.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2008)

Poll fails for not being Public


----------

